# Setting php version?



## jonfr (Feb 12, 2014)

I was updating php and I did see this error showing up.


```
DEFAULT_PHP_VER is defined, consider using DEFAULT_VERSIONS=php=55 instead
```

Where do I change this? In php.ini?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2014)

jonfr said:
			
		

> IWhere do I change this? In php.ini?


No, in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## R1_Bzh (Mar 18, 2014)

I have the same problem and no answers 



> /!\ WARNING /!\
> DEFAULT_PHP_VER is defined, consider using DEFAULT_VERSIONS=php=53 instead




```
# env | grep -i php

# grep -i php /etc/make.conf
DEFAULT_VERSIONS=ruby=1.9 python=2.7 php=5.3 mysql=5.6 apache=2.4 postgresql=9.3
php_SET=APACHE FPM CLI MULTIBYTE
php_UNSET=CGI
php53_SET=APACHE FPM CLI MULTIBYTE
php53_UNSET=CGI
```

the DEFAULT_PHP_VER is set directly in some php ports and they needs update


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2014)

R1_Bzh said:
			
		

> the DEFAULT_PHP_VER is set directly in some php ports and they needs update


Which ones?


----------



## R1_Bzh (Mar 18, 2014)

lots of 



> audio/pecl-id3/MakefileEFAULT_PHP_VER=53
> databases/adodb5/MakefileEFAULT_PHP_VER=5
> databases/dalmp/MakefileEFAULT_PHP_VER=5
> databases/mywwwatcher/MakefileEFAULT_PHP_VER= 5
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2014)

The addition of PHP to DEFAULT_VERSIONS is rather new. And the 'old' way is still in use. Not all ports have been updated to make use of the new PHP DEFAULT_VERSIONS, that's why it's a warning, not an error. 

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=re ... ion=343784


----------



## R1_Bzh (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes but this warning considerably slow the build process.

Maybe we can set a NO_WARNING_DEFAULT_PHP_VER to avoid this warning and pause in the process ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2014)

Just be patient. I'm sure it's going to be fixed fairly soon. There's a lot of work going on with the ports system, this is just a minor part of a very big change.


----------

